# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me zerin,mikrofonin,karten e zerit dhe drajverat.

## Tironsja

Pershendetje.
Kisha nje problem me mikrofonin.
Une kam mundur te bisedoj disa here ne MSN me mic.Pas disa kohesh pushim(dhe pasi riinstalova WIN) e provova perseri,por nuk munda dot.
Un nuk di rugen se si mund te verifikoj qe mikrofonin e kam mire te instaluar, dhe qe nuk kam dezaktivizuar ndonje gje.Ndoshta ka ndikuar ndonje gja pasi kam riinstaluar WIN nga e para?
 Nuk e di nese mundet te me shpjegoj ndonjeri se si mund te bej.
Une e degjoja shume mire personin tjeter,por ai mua jo.

ne pritje Tironsja.

----------


## edspace

Tironse, 

Ka mundësi që volumi i mikrofonit të jetë ulur poshtë fare ose ta kesh shuajtur mikrofonin. 

Provo njëherë këto:

- Shko tek start > settings > control panel
- Shtyp dy herë ikonën "Sounds and Audio Devices"
- Nga dritarja që do hapet zgjidh tabelën "Audio" në krye
- Aty do shikosh tre butona me emrin "Volume..." 
- Shtyp dy butonat e parë dhe shiko që niveli i mikrofonit (mic) të mos jetë ulur në fund dhe që kutia "mute" të mos jetë e zgjedhur. 

Shtyp "apply" dhe "ok" tek të gjitha dritaret që ke hapur dhe pastaj shiko nqs mikrofoni punon siç duhet. 

Këtë mund ta bësh tek start > run 
Shtyp *sndrec32* dhe butonin ok
Aty shtyp butonin e kuq për të regjistruar zërin pastaj butonin për ta luajtur. Nqs mikrofoni është në rregull dhe bokset e zërit janë ndezur, ti duhet të dëgjosh ato që rregjistrove. 

Nqs nuk punon kjo metodë mund ta ketë fajin vetë MSN ose Windows nuk e njeh mikrofonin si të instaluar. 

Çfarë mikrofoni përdor? Nga ata që janë të ngjitur me monitorin apo mikrofon më vete që e mban mbi tavolinë apo e mban në kokë bashkë me kufjet? 

Mos ke ndryshuar ndonjë nga kabllot e kompjuterit na mbrapa pasi ke instaluar windowsin e ri?

Ndiqi kabllot e mikrofonit dhe sigurohu që janë lidhur saktë me kompjuterin, që nuk është përthyer në ndonjë vënd dhe që nuk është mbyllur me ndonjë çelës.

----------


## edspace

Shiko dhe foton më poshtë. Çfarë të thotë kompjuteri tek kutitë e bardha për numrat 2 dhe 3?

----------


## Tironsja

faleminderit edspace,e rregullova  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## reni00

CIAO


A I NDODHET NDONJERI KETO DRIVER AUDIO


Asound Express PCI    ASP002/003     ALS4000 
Asound Express PCI     ASP001           ALS300 
Asound Gold ISA          AS007              ALS120 
Asound Gold


per win98

----------


## edspace

http://www.asound.net/Asound%20Web/M...ge/support.htm

----------


## Arlind

pershendetje cuna goca 

kam ber kompjuterin reebot dhe tani nuk kam sound card 
dhe sdi si tja bej a mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri nga ju ? 

dhe nje gje tjeter nuk me hapen javat e chatit un ne fakt perdor mirc scripts por ndonje her qe dua te bej ndonje testim etj sme hapen 

do tju lutesha te me ndihmonit brenda mundsive 


Me respekt Arlindi

----------


## benseven11

mund te shkosh te device manageri dhe te riinstalosh driverin e sound kartes
right click my computer/manage/device manager/+sound video controllers tek ikona sound kartes right klik i ben update driver
ose klikon tek properties te menuja klikon tek driver dhe e ben riinstall
Nqs ke disk per sound karten e ben riinstalim nga disku
Per Javen klikon tek nje faqe cfaredo ne internet tek tools lart
internet options/advanced tab shiko te lista nqs e ke ne liste Use java (Sun) katrori anash duhet jete me shenjen e V dhe klik apply ok dhe ben ristart te aktivizohet java>Nqs ske instaluar ndonjehere Java virtual Mashine te duhet ta shkarkosh nga websajti i javes mund ta marresh tek kjo adrese duke klikuar te
qoshja lart djathtas ku thote get java me te verdhe
http://java.com/en/index.jsp

----------


## Arlind

benseven shum flm lal javen e instalova por ate te sound system prap spo e instaloj dot  :i ngrysur: 

computer/manage/device manager/+sound video controllers
deri ktu shkoj ne rregull kur bej right klick ne ikonen e sound... me dle thjesht : scan for hardware changes  dhe me posht properties kur klikoj ne properties ne tabel me de vetem general dhe asnje gje tjeter.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

Nuk te pyeta cfare windowsi perdor?
Nqs e ke kollaj ta shohesh si e ka emrin Sound karta

----------


## benseven11

tek sound dhe video kontrollers shiko te klikosh te shenja +
dhe mund te japesh se cfare te del ne liste
tek lista shikon ndonje gje me shenje te verdhe?

----------


## Arlind

beni po lal kam windows xp home edition 

dhe me te verdh aty ku thua ti me dalin :

*-....?Other devices
                                              |
                                           |.... ? Multimedia auto Controller
                                              |
                                              |....  ?  PCI Modem                 
                                               |
                                               |.... ?  Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

kto jan ato me te verdh

----------


## edspace

Duhet të dimë modelin e kartëlës së zërit ose të pakten modelin e kompjuterit. 

Psh: Dell Dimesion 1500, IBM Aptiva 9600, HP Pavilion 8794

Shikoje kompjuterin me kujdes dhe duhet të gjesh modelin ose nqs ke mundësi mund ta hapësh kompjuterin dhe të lexosh modelin e kartës së zërit. 

Duke ditur këtë mund të gjejmë edhe driver e nevojshëm në internet. 

Megjithatë provo të klikosh me butonin e djathtë të miut mbi pjesët që kanë pikëpyetje dhe zgjidh "update driver". Pastaj shtyp "next" dhe prit që windowsi të mundohet ta gjejë vetë programin.

----------


## Arlind

edi windows xp home edition lal modeli i kompjuterit ndersa ate te kartes nuk e kam idene  :i ngrysur:

----------


## edspace

Windows XP nuk është modeli i kompjuterit. E kisha fjalën për kompaninë që e ka bërë. Shiko kompjuterin aty ku është butoni që e ndez, ose aty ku fut CD. Do shikosh emrin e kompanisë si SONY, DELL, IBM, TOSHIBA, COMPAQ, dhe zakonisht edhe ndonjë numër. Nqs ke manualin e kompjuterit mund të gjesh edhe aty modelin e kartelës së zërit.

----------


## Arlind

me fal se harrova lal pacard bell 2002 esht

----------


## edspace

Edhe ai që më dhe nuk ështe modeli i saktë, megjithatë shkarko njëherë këtë program dhe instaloje në kompjuter. Shuaje dhe ndize prapë dhe shiko nqs do rregullohet zëri apo jo. 
http://ftp.packardbell.com/pub/itemn...0/soundmax.exe


Faqja e Packard Bell në Angli është tek
http://support.packardbell.co.uk/

----------


## Arlind

prap nuk ben lal ja mesazhi qe me del gjithmon 


Can not play back the audio stream: no audio hardware is availble or the hardware is not responding .  :i ngrysur:

----------


## edspace

Shko tek http://support.packardbell.co.uk/
Aty ku thote "my pc support" shtyp "find my serial number for me" dhe shtyp butonin OK. 

Nga menute që do dalin në vazhdim shiko për "drivers" dhe "sound card".

----------


## Arlind

Edi nuk e gjen dot webi my serial number fatkeqsisht lal  :i ngrysur:

----------

